# Woodcraft Turning Tool Roll Sale $7.99



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

For you turners that may need a storage solution for your chisels, this just might be what you need. It's hard to beat the price, I bought 2 of them. But you better hurry, the sale ends Sat. Oct. 31.

Buy Woodcraft Turning Tool Roll at Woodcraft.com


----------

